# Fat Joe napping (pics)



## debratoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone else have a budgie that likes to lay on the perch to nap?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing:

Yep, I have a little female that prefers to lay forward and will even get on the "patio" of her cage and lay on her tummy!*


----------



## debratoo (Jan 26, 2019)

I'd never seen a budgie sleep like that before lol A few members on a FB budgie group I belong to said English budgies like to sleep like this. Fat Joe is an English budgie but I don't really know much about them. He also likes to sleep hanging from the side of the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have/had a total of 9 English and only 2 of them like to sleep on their tummy!*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My Sweetie will sometimes on his platforms. I always say he looks like a feathered sausage lol


----------



## Andri (Dec 20, 2020)

He sleeps very unusually! Can we make him a bed lol :albino pf:?


----------

